# Clutch Burning Smell + Failed Burnout Attempt



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Hi, 

I have a 1967 GTO and went out for a 1 hour ride this evening and had a great time. Towards the end of my trip, there is a back road by me where I like to practice hole shots for fun. It is on a slight incline but that has never been a problem before. I rev the motor and dump the clutch only be met with the clutch not grabbing, the motor revving and the car gradually taking off and this awful burning smell. Yikes! Any ideas on what this issue could be? Simple adjustment? New clutch needed? How can I tell? Thanks!


-Tony


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hmmmm that sounds like you toasted clutch. May have created a hot spot. May be a sign that it is on the way out. May be a sign that the motor is too much for the clutch. Or maybe you just did not launch optimally.

Clutch adjustment is just about where the clutch begins to pick up / clamp, so I don't believe this is your issue.

My guess is the clutch is fine, but not up to the task of holding 400+ ft-lbs of torque.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*well*

from owning several manual transmission GTO's
and GM trucks thru the years... it sounds like the last drive for that clutch and flywheel

it may have gotton a little oil on it or the adjustment was a little tight causing it to slip

once they get that hot they are usually toast..........


bummer

time for a centerforce .....sounds like a 800.00 repair ....
350 for the clutch 375 for a flywheel and lube ......

Scott


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Try adjusting the clutch first, then if no change, its time for a new clutch/pressure plate.


----------



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Hi, I shortened the clutch rod by 3/4 of an inch and what a difference! It is now grabbing again and I am able to smoke the rear tires with ease  
The clutch now engages when about 1 inch off the floor from a stand still, before this adjustment it was 2-3 inches before it would grab.

I may be on borrowed time with this clutch / pressure plate / flywheel combo, but for now I am just going to drive it and enjoy it. Thanks all for your suggestions and taking the time to respond.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

TonysGoat said:


> Hi, I shortened the clutch rod by 3/4 of an inch and what a difference! It is now grabbing again and I am able to smoke the rear tires with ease
> The clutch now engages when about 1 inch off the floor from a stand still, before this adjustment it was 2-3 inches before it would grab.
> 
> I may be on borrowed time with this clutch / pressure plate / flywheel combo, but for now I am just going to drive it and enjoy it. Thanks all for your suggestions and taking the time to respond.


Can you explain how you did this ? My clutch is starting to slip (I doubt adjusting the pickup point will fix the problem, but I will try)....


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

TonysGoat said:


> Hi, I shortened the clutch rod by 3/4 of an inch and what a difference! It is now grabbing again and I am able to smoke the rear tires with ease
> The clutch now engages when about 1 inch off the floor from a stand still, before this adjustment it was 2-3 inches before it would grab.
> 
> I may be on borrowed time with this clutch / pressure plate / flywheel combo, but for now I am just going to drive it and enjoy it. Thanks all for your suggestions and taking the time to respond.


You might get lucky and be free of any problems with it. Just keep driving it. Time will tell. Always does.



@;


----------



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Hi cij911 - I put the car front end on jack stands & put a blocks under the rear. I crawled under it and loosened the lock nut on the clutch rod. I then twisted the clutch rod clockwise and which made it shorter. Then I tightened the lock nut. If you want, I can take a few pics and post them, let me know. Your mileage may vary on the adjustment, but for me, for now, it was worth the 10 minutes of effort.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

TonysGoat said:


> Hi cij911 - I put the car front end on jack stands & put a blocks under the rear. I crawled under it and loosened the lock nut on the clutch rod. I then twisted the clutch rod clockwise and which made it shorter. Then I tightened the lock nut. If you want, I can take a few pics and post them, let me know. Your mileage may vary on the adjustment, but for me, for now, it was worth the 10 minutes of effort.


Thanks Tony! So essentially you are just adjusting the pickup point. I'll give it a try, but no idea why it would affect the disc pressure. (My pickup point is rather high, so having it closer to the floor would be preferential to me.) Thanks


----------

